# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  فهم في معنى الاستخارة أرجو تصويبه أو إقراره .

## شريف شلبي

في صحيح البخاري عن جابر بْنِ عَبْدِاللَّهِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ :
كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُعَلِّمُنَا الِاسْتِخَارَةَ فِي الْأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا كَمَا يُعَلِّمُنَا السُّورَةَ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ يَقُولُ إِذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالْأَمْرِ فَلْيَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْفَرِيضَةِ ثُمَّ لِيَقُلْ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ وَأَسْتَقْدِرُك  َ بِقُدْرَتِكَ وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ الْعَظِيمِ فَإِنَّكَ تَقْدِرُ وَلَا أَقْدِرُ وَتَعْلَمُ وَلَا أَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْرَ خَيْرٌ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي أَوْ قَالَ عَاجِلِ أَمْرِي وَآجِلِهِ فَاقْدُرْهُ لِي وَيَسِّرْهُ لِي ثُمَّ بَارِكْ لِي فِيهِ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الْأَمْرَ شَرٌّ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي أَوْ قَالَ فِي عَاجِلِ أَمْرِي وَآجِلِهِ فَاصْرِفْهُ عَنِّي وَاصْرِفْنِي عَنْهُ وَاقْدُرْ لِي الْخَيْرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ ثُمَّ أَرْضِنِي قَالَ وَيُسَمِّي حَاجَتَهُ "
أولاً : (  إِذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالْأَمْرِ ) يدل على أن الانسان مأمور بأن يفكر ويدرس ويستشير ويأخذ بكل اسباب تحقيق الخير والمصلحة ، حتى إذا ما ترجح لديه فعل شيئ وهم أن يقدم عليه _ فإن الصلاة تطلب منه في هذه المرحلة .
وليس كما يظن الكثيرون أن المسلم يصلي الصلاة حين يكون متذبذباً في أمر معين لا يدري خيره من شره ، بل كل أمر ذي بال يقدم عليه المسلم تطلب له الاستخارة ويؤكده ( فِي الْأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا ) 
ثانياً : بعد الاستخارة لا ينتظر المسلم لا رؤيا ولا انشراح صدر  ولا غيره ، بل يقدم على ما استخار بشأنه ويجاهد لتحقيقه بكل وسعه ولا يتردد إذا واجهته صعوبات أو عقبات - فيقول ما دام هناك صعوبات فإن الله لا يريد هذا الأمر فينصرف عنه بل يحاول تذليل العقبات حتي يعجز دونها .

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

سؤال:

هل يستخير في الخير فمثلا الحج هل يستخير بالاقدام أم لا؟

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

> سؤال:
> هل يستخير في الخير فمثلا الحج هل يستخير بالاقدام أم لا؟


سؤال رقم 9588- هل يستخير المسلم في الأمور الإجبارية
السؤال :
سألني أحد الأخوة عن جواز أداء صلاة الاستخارة لأي مشروع أو عمل كان ونحن نعرف حديث جابر بن عبد الله (رضي الله عنهما) حيث قال : كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يعلمنا الاستخارة في الأمور كلها…..) والحديث في البخاري . ماذا إذا أراد أحد أن يؤدي صلاة الاستخارة لأمر إلزامي ! لأنني لم أفهم المراد بكلمة كلها هل تشمل (الكل) أم (الأغلبية) لأن كلمة (كل) في اللغة العربية وعلى حسب معرفتي
قد تعني (الأغلبية) .
فهلا أفدتموني يا سماحة الشيخ ببعض الإيضاحات حول كلمة (كلها)؟ وهل يمكن أداء صلاة الاستخارة في الأمور الإجبارية ؟.
الجواب :
الحمد لله
فِعل الواجبات لا خِيَرةَ فيه لأن الله ألزمنا به ، وكذلك تركُ المحرَّمات ، فلا معنى للاستخارة في أمر لا بدّ لنا من فعله ولا يُشرع في ذلك صلاة الإستخارة ، والإِستخارة إنَّما تكون في المباحات لترجيح أحَدِ الأمْرينِ على الآخر ، وكذلك تعيِينُ ما تعدد أفرَادُه من المُسْتحَبَّات فيستخير من أجل تقديم مستحبّ معيّن منها كأن يحتار إلى أي المدن يتجه لطلب العلم أو على أيّ شيخ يدرس أو في أيّ حلقة يجلس فيستشير ثم يستخير على ما ترجّح لديه ، وكذلك يستخير عند الإِقدام على الزواج مِنِ امرأةٍ بِعيْنِهَا ، أو الحجِّ النَّفل في هذا العام أو فيِ الذي يليه ، وكذلك كلُّ شيء فيه تردد ، فهذا داخل في قوله " يعلِّمنا الإستخارة في الأمور كلها.
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

----------


## أبو القاسم

قوله "وَيَسِّرْهُ لِي "..دليل على أن ما اختاره الله يكون مذللا ميسرا..فلا يتصور وجود عقبات كبيرة 
وقوله"فَاصْرِفْ  ُ عَنِّي وَاصْرِفْنِي عَنْهُ " دليل على ما تقدم..لأن الصرف..يكون تارة قلبيا..وتارة بالحس
فمن تجرد في صلاته..ونزع عن قلبه أي ميل مسبق..وكان كامل التوكل على الله
ثم أحس بانقباض ظاهر عن العمل ..فهذه علامة..
فإن لم يستشعر شيئا ..فيقدم على العمل كما أشرتم..فإن جوبه بعقبات قوية..فهذا صارف حسي

مع العلم أنه يشرع له أن يكرر الاستخارة..كما ورد عن الصحابة..كعمر رضي الله عنه وغيره

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فإنه يُقال: استخار يستخيرُ استخارة فهو مستخير،
وهي استفعالٌ من الخير،

وتدل صيغة استفعل - فيما أعلم، والله تعالى أجلُّ وأعلم - على الطلب (هذا أحد معاني هذه الصيغة، واللائق بهذا المقام والله تعالى أعلم)


فالاستخارة على الحديث الذي ذكره أخونا الفاضل شريف، وقد أخرجه البخاري في موضعين آخرين من صحيحه، كأنها تفويض العبد أمره إلى الله، وسؤاله تعالى الخير في الأمر الذي هو بصدده، 

وهو من أبواب العمل بقول الله تعالى:
يـأيها الذين ءامنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة، إن الله مع الصابرين (153 البقرة)

وللننظر إلى عمل لازم كالحج أو غيره من الطاعات:

الحج يحتاج إلى تأشيرة، وقد يكون في الحصول عليها تيسيرٌ أو تعسير
ويحتاج الحج إلى زادٍ وراحلة، وقد تتيسر أو لا تتيسر
وإلى جهد في سفرٍ وإقامةٍ وترحالٍ و.....إلى آخره

أفرأيتم إلى رجل استخار الله تعالى في الحج، فيسر الله تعالى له كل خطوة فيه، أفرأيتم إلى آخر شرع في الحج دون أن يستخير، كيف يجد الأمر ؟

والله ما عملت عملا من الأعمال المشروعة قطُّ، إثر استخارة الله تعالى، إلا يسر الله تعالى لي ما فيه من خير، وصرف عني ما كان فيه من الشر،

ولكن دعونا نسأل سؤالا:
ما الدليل على أن الاستخارة إنما تكون في الأمور التي يتردد فيها الإنسان ؟ أو يريدُ أن يختار فيها بين خيارين أو أكثر ؟
أصحَّ ذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسَلَّم ؟
من رواه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وما الدليل - وفقكم الله - إلى أن الاستخارة تؤدي إلى أن يستشعر الإنسان شيئا ؟ أو ميلا إلى هذا أو ذاك ؟ 

بل الاستخارة في الأمور كلها، ما عزمنا عليه وما ترددنا فيه، 

والله تعالى أجلُّ وأعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

أخي أبا مريم
هذه الاستخارة التي قلت عنها
ليست في الحج نفسه..
وإنما في الملابسات التي قد تعترضك
وإلا فليصل أحدنا استخارة..قبل الصلاة..وقبل صيام رمضان..
بل قل يصلي استخارة على الاستخارة!

أما الدليل..فهذا أظهر من أن يتطلب له الدليل غفر الله لك
كما ترى

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة الكرام 
"الاستخارة" سُنة إذا همَّ بالشيء ولم يتبين له رجحان فعله، أو تركه،كالتجارة والوظيفة والزواج من امراة والسفر وغبرها أما ما تبين له رجحان فعله، أو تركه فلا تشرع فيه الاستخارة، ولذلك كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل الأمور الكثيرة، ولا يفعلها إلا بعد اان يهم بها قطعاً، ولم ينقل عنه أنه كان يصلي صلاة الاستخارة، فلاتكون في اداء الواجبات كالصلاة، أو أداء الزكاة، أو ترك المحرمات،من زنا وربا ورشوة وشرب خمر  أو نحو ذلك،ولاتكون اذا همَّ أن يأكل، أو يشرب، أو ينام لم يشرع له صلاة الاستخارة.

----------


## نضال مشهود

هل الصلوات التى صلاها الإمام البخاري قبيل كتابته أي حديث في صحيحه صلوات الاستخارة ؟

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله غلا هو،
أما بعد،

فغفر الله لك يا أبا القاسم !!




> أخي أبا مريم
> هذه الاستخارة التي قلت عنها
> ليست في الحج نفسه..
> وإنما في الملابسات التي قد تعترضك


لكن ينبغي أن أوضح : 
إذا كان الأمر مما يكون فيه التيسير والتعسير، فينبغي الاستخارة فيه، وأغلب الأمور كذلك،

وليست المسألة : هل أحج أم لا؟ فهذا لم أقل به، ولا يقول به عاقل، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر لمن فهم ذلك، 

لكن المسألة:  أن يقدر الله للإنسان الخير في كل خطوة له في أدائه ذلك العمل، 

وقد يكون من أهل العذر مثلا، غير أنه يريد الحج، ولا يجد النفقة،

والمسألة ليست قاصرةً على الاختيار بين هذا الأمر أو ذاك، أو التردد في الأمر أفعله أم لا،

وكذلك الأمر في الصيام، فهو حتمٌ على كل شاهدٍ يقدر عليه، وكذلك سائر الفرائض،

وليتك تعيد النظر في نص الحديث:

قال أبو عبد الله البخاري: كتاب التهجد باب 25:
1162 - حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِى الْمَوَالِى عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ - رضى الله عنهما - قَالَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُعَلِّمُنَا الاِسْتِخَارَةَ فِى الأُمُورِ كَمَا يُعَلِّمُنَا السُّورَةَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ يَقُولُ « إِذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالأَمْرِ فَلْيَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْفَرِيضَةِ ثُمَّ لِيَقُلِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ وَأَسْتَقْدِرُك  َ بِقُدْرَتِكَ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ الْعَظِيمِ ، فَإِنَّكَ تَقْدِرُ وَلاَ أَقْدِرُ وَتَعْلَمُ وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ خَيْرٌ لِى فِى دِينِى وَمَعَاشِى وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِى - أَوْ قَالَ عَاجِلِ أَمْرِى وَآجِلِهِ - فَاقْدُرْهُ لِى وَيَسِّرْهُ لِى ثُمَّ بَارِكْ لِى فِيهِ ، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ شَرٌّ لِى فِى دِينِى وَمَعَاشِى وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِى - أَوْ قَالَ فِى عَاجِلِ أَمْرِى وَآجِلِهِ - فَاصْرِفْهُ عَنِّى وَاصْرِفْنِى عَنْهُ ، وَاقْدُرْ لِى الْخَيْرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ ثُمَّ أَرْضِنِى - قَالَ - وَيُسَمِّى حَاجَتَهُ » . طرفاه 6382 ، 7390 - تحفة 3055  

وقال في كتاب الدعوات باب 48:
6382 - حَدَّثَنَا مُطَرِّفُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِى الْمَوَالِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ عَنْ جَابِرٍ - رضى الله عنه - قَالَ كَانَ النَّبِىُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُعَلِّمُنَا الاِسْتِخَارَةَ فِى الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا كَالسُّورَةِ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ « إِذَا هَمَّ بِالأَمْرِ فَلْيَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ ، وَأَسْتَقْدِرُك  َ بِقُدْرَتِكَ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ الْعَظِيمِ ، فَإِنَّكَ تَقْدِرُ وَلاَ أَقْدِرُ ، وَتَعْلَمُ وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ ، وَأَنْتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ خَيْرٌ لِى فِى دِينِى وَمَعَاشِى وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِى - أَوْ قَالَ عَاجِلِ أَمْرِى وَآجِلِهِ - فَاقْدُرْهُ لِى ، وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ شَرٌّ لِى فِى دِينِى وَمَعَاشِى وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِى - أَوْ قَالَ فِى عَاجِلِ أَمْرِى وَآجِلِهِ - فَاصْرِفْهُ عَنِّى وَاصْرِفْنِى عَنْهُ ، وَاقْدُرْ لِىَ الْخَيْرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ ، ثُمَّ رَضِّنِى بِهِ . وَيُسَمِّى حَاجَتَهُ » . طرفاه 1162 ، 7390 - تحفة 3055  

وقال في كتاب التوحيد باب 10:
7390 - حَدَّثَنِى إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ حَدَّثَنَا مَعْنُ بْنُ عِيسَى حَدَّثَنِى عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِى الْمَوَالِى قَالَ سَمِعْتُ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ الْمُنْكَدِرِ يُحَدِّثُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الْحَسَنِ يَقُولُ أَخْبَرَنِى جَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ السَّلَمِىُّ قَالَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُعَلِّمُ أَصْحَابَهُ الاِسْتِخَارَةَ فِى الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا ، كَمَا يُعَلِّمُ السُّورَةَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ يَقُولُ « إِذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالأَمْرِ فَلْيَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْفَرِيضَةِ ثُمَّ لِيَقُلِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّى أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ ، وَأَسْتَقْدِرُك  َ بِقُدْرَتِكَ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ ، فَإِنَّكَ تَقْدِرُ وَلاَ أَقْدِرُ ، وَتَعْلَمُ وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ ، وَأَنْتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ ، اللَّهُمَّ فَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ هَذَا الأَمْرَ - ثُمَّ تُسَمِّيهِ بِعَيْنِهِ - خَيْراً لِى فِى عَاجِلِ أَمْرِى وَآجِلِهِ - قَالَ أَوْ فِى دِينِى وَمَعَاشِى وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِى - فَاقْدُرْهُ لِى ، وَيَسِّرْهُ لِى ، ثُمَّ بَارِكْ لِى فِيهِ ، اللَّهُمَّ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ شَرٌّ لِى فِى دِينِى وَمَعَاشِى وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِى - أَوْ قَالَ فِى عَاجِلِ أَمْرِى وَآجِلِهِ - فَاصْرِفْنِى عَنْهُ ، وَاقْدُرْ لِىَ الْخَيْرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ ، ثُمَّ رَضِّنِى بِهِ » . طرفاه 1162 ، 6382 - تحفة 3055 - 145/9  


فمن الأمور ما هو معلومٌ من الدين بالضرورة أنه خيرٌ، إن أحسن الإنسانُ القيام به على الوجه الذي يرضي الله تعالى، فالاستخارة في مثل ذلك ليست من جنس السؤال: أقوم به أم لا؟  غير أن أحدنا لا يزال في حاجة إلى العون من الله تعالى للقيام بالأعمال - لا سيما الفرائض - على النحو الذي يُرضي الله تعالى،

ومن الأعمال ما هومفروضٌ كالحج، لكن قد يقدره الله تعالى لك، أو لا يقدُرُه لك، فإن الرجل يهم بالحج في شوالٍ، وعنده الزاد والراحلة، ما يدري أيأتي عليه ذو الحجة وهو قادرٌ على الحج أم لا، 

وأما قولك:




> وإلا فليصل أحدنا استخارة..قبل الصلاة..وقبل صيام رمضان..
> بل قل يصلي استخارة على الاستخارة!


أخي، هداك الله، أفرأيت إن هممت بصيام رمضان، ما أدراك أن الله تعالى سيوفقك إلى صيامه على الوجه ؟ ما أدراك أنك لن تمرض، مثلا، فلا تَقدِرَ على الصيام ؟ 

أرى أن نتواضع لله تعالى، فإن أحدنا لا يعمل من الأعمال صالحاً إلا بتوفيق الله تعالى له، فتوفيقُ الله تعالى للعبد أن يعمل الصالحات من نعم الله تعالى، وفضله تعالى عليه




> أما الدليل..فهذا أظهر من أن يتطلب له الدليل غفر الله لك
> كما ترى


لا أرى بأسا أن نقرأ الحديث جيدا يا أخي،

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

أخي،ابومريم  بارك  الله،فيك 
 تقول  أفرأيت إن هممت بصيام رمضان، ما أدراك أن الله تعالى سيوفقك إلى صيامه على الوجه ؟ 
ما أدراك أنك لن تمرض، مثلا، فلا تَقدِرَ على الصيام ؟ 
اقول هل نقل لنا ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يستخير عند اداء الصلاة او الصوم  هو او احدا من اصحابه 
فهذه امور نعبدية ولوفعلت ولومرة واحدة لنقلت الينا وكما قال العلماء لو كان مفعولا لكان منقولا ويخشى الانسان من الاحداث في الدين  وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة
 قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في فتح الباري قوله ((في الأمور كلها))
 قال بن أبي جمرة هو عام أريد به الخصوص فإن الواجب والمستحب لا يستخار في فعلهما والحرام والمكروه لا يستخار في تركهما فانحصر الأمر في المباح وفي المستحب إذا تعارض منه امران أيهما يبدأ به ويقتصر عليه 
قال ابن حجر قلت وتدخل الاستخارة فيما عدا ذلك في الواجب والمستحب المخير وفيما كان زمنه موسعا

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

> أولاً : ( إِذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالْأَمْرِ ) يدل على أن الانسان مأمور بأن يفكر ويدرس ويستشير ويأخذ بكل اسباب تحقيق الخير والمصلحة ، حتى إذا ما ترجح لديه فعل شيئ وهم أن يقدم عليه _ فإن الصلاة تطلب منه في هذه المرحلة .
> وليس كما يظن الكثيرون أن المسلم يصلي الصلاة حين يكون متذبذباً في أمر معين لا يدري خيره من شره ، بل كل أمر ذي بال يقدم عليه المسلم تطلب له الاستخارة ويؤكده ( فِي الْأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا )


أحسنتَ سدّدك الله

وهذا ماقرأته أو سمعته من قبل ــ لم أعد أذكر جيدا ــ من الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .

----------


## احميشان

اذا تبين معنى كلمة 
"استخارة"
تبين مفهوم الحديث
ف اخار يخير خيرة
و تخير يتخير تخييرا او تخيرا
والسين للطلب
ومعنى الكلمة والله اعلم
طلب التخيير في الاقدام على امر لا نعلم عاقبته
فلو استخرت ثم اقدمت على امرك 
فانك ستقدم على ما كتبه الله لك او عليك
لانك لا تعلم الغيب بل الله علام الغيوب
فلو اخترت امرا ثم تبين لك فيما بعد انك اسات الاختيار
فانك اخطات في استنتاجك ذاك
فمادمت قد استخرت موقنا بان الله تعالى سيختار لك
فقد اخترت الصواب 
لان الذي اخترته هو خير لك مما احببت ان يكون فعدمته
والخير فيما اختاره الله لك
.........................

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته................  .





> قوله "وَيَسِّرْهُ لِي "..دليل على أن ما اختاره الله يكون مذللا ميسرا..فلا يتصور وجود عقبات كبيرة 
> وقوله"فَاصْرِفْ  ُ عَنِّي وَاصْرِفْنِي عَنْهُ " دليل على ما تقدم..لأن الصرف..يكون تارة قلبيا..وتارة بالحس
> فمن تجرد في صلاته..ونزع عن قلبه أي ميل مسبق..وكان كامل التوكل على الله
> ثم أحس بانقباض ظاهر عن العمل ..فهذه علامة..
> فإن لم يستشعر شيئا ..فيقدم على العمل كما أشرتم..فإن جوبه بعقبات قوية..فهذا صارف حسي
> 
> مع العلم أنه يشرع له أن يكرر الاستخارة..كما ورد عن الصحابة..كعمر رضي الله عنه وغيره


جزاكم الله خيرا.
سؤال:ما فائدة إعادة الإستخارة إذا كنت قد توكلت على الله حق التوكل في الإستخارة الأولى؟
هذا ليس تشكيكا في قولك ولكنه مجرد استفسار لمزيد من الفهم.
وما حقيقة من يحدد عدد تكرار الإستخارة فهناك قول منتشر أنه يحبذ صلاتها  سبع مرات.
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير جزاء.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هل الصلوات التى صلاها الإمام البخاري قبيل كتابته أي حديث في صحيحه صلوات الاستخارة ؟


سؤال آخر: هل اختصت صلاة الاستخارة بما كان فعلا للمستخير ؟
أم أنها عاما لكل ما يهم به أحدنا من الأفعال والأحوال والنعم ؟
يعنى لو هم أحد بأن ينال هدية من أخيه، وهو لم يعرف كونها خيرا له أم شرا، فهل تشرع في حقه الاستخارة وطلب التوفيق ؟

----------


## عمر بن رأفت

لابن حجر شرح واف كاف لحديث البخارى
الرجا الرجوع إليه

----------


## احميشان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
..............................  ....................
الهدية لا ترد 
ولا يرفض الهدية الا لئيم
الا ان تكون سما يقطع الامعاء 
او فخا تخشى غوائله
......................
الهدية 
تعطى سخاء وتؤخذ امتنانا
ولا محل للاستخارة هنا
.......................

----------

